# Sudan hay?



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm a little bit confused after reading different things...is Sudan hay OK for goats or not?
Thanks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sudan grasses and hybrids pose two problems - nitrate toxicity and prussic acid (cyanide) toxicity. The extent of the problem depends on growing and handling conditions - neither of which we, as end use buyers, have any control over. If properly grown and cured, these hays can be "safe" but I would not feed it without having it analyzed for nitrate content -


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It's poisonous if it's harvested/baled after a frost, so I usually stay away from it altogether.

Jill beat me to it :lol:


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

This is interesting. I'm fairly new to goats and used to feed my goats horse quality coastal bermuda until I had a lady at the feed store tell me she feeds her goats Sudan hay. So I bought a bale and my goats go nuts over this hay. They eat nearly all of what I give them wasting so much less than they did when I fed them coastal.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

A lot of people feed it and it is a good hay but I'm with the other gals and I just stay away from it.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, I don't think I want to risk it


----------

